

Seed funding for athletes: buy a share of this pitcher's future performance. - pius
http://www.realsportsinvestments.com/Player_Profile.php

======
far33d
Question - how can they avoid SEC regulation and rules? Being a market is a
difficult and expensive thing to do....

[edit] looked at the FAQ, however they don't actually state WHICH of the
exemptions they fall under. I thought if you issued a security that had more
than 20 non-qualified investors you needed to do reporting and file w/ the
SEC.

------
rms
Looks like they sold out... if it was legit and available, I think it would be
an incredible investment based on the MLB minimum salary of $390,000. Of
course, there must be a reason this guy needed $50k.

